# Apple reseller location info needed



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Does anyone know of a mac dealer in or around the north end of Toronto, preferably not far from Richmond Hill. My parents are thinking of getting a computer and I think I've talked them into getting an eMac. They would like to go to a dealer who has one up and running that they can look at.


----------



## insertclevername (Apr 8, 2003)

I recommend either Accurate in North York or TRG in Aurora.


http://www.accurate-tech.com/

http://www.trgtech.com/

Hope this helps!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Perfect, thanks very much!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You can also pop your postal code in at Apple's reseller locater page. Also, here is a partial list of Mac dealers in the GTA.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks Macaholic.








The purpose of my post was hopefully to get some first hand knowledge about dealers. Unfortunately that list put out by Apple tells me nothing about the particular resellers. If you notice FutureShop appears regularly yet I've yet to go in any of their stores and see an eMac that is still functioning. I'm not saying there isn't one somewhere but that has not been my experience lately.

My parents are computer illiterate and have no clue what to ask for. I'd like them to have a good shopping experience.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

For sure on the firsthand knowledge thing. yes, Futreshop is there, but so are many others listed. It's also comforting to know that there are more retailers than one probably thinks -- beyond Futureshop









That "Woody's GTA list" is good for "real" Mac dealers.

All good for the back-pocket.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

BTW, I've been to neither of the stores insertclevername suggested, but TRG looks inviting.

EDIT: Their used prices ARE INSANE, however


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

You really should check out http://carbonation.com/ just to compare the prices. Also http://www.macdoc.com.

You should check prices so you know.

John


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

And Carbon has a swell environment for kicking the tires on different computers/perusing software and peripherals and learning/asking questions.


----------



## insertclevername (Apr 8, 2003)

Though the prices for used macs and third party accessories may vary store to store, the prices for new Macs are controlled by Apple and every reseller has to sell at that price.

Am I the only person in the world that doesn't like Carbon Computing? Sure they are a sponsor of ehMac but the couple of times I was at the new location the salespeople weren't helpful, definetly not a store I would recommend.

If you want a store downtown check out North Star Computer or Click on Mac solutions.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

I've been there and they were very helpful and didn't have a problem with you trying stuff out.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks for all the advice folks. I have my favourite reseller in the GTA for my goodies, Global Graphics.  
I was looking for something north end or out of the city as my elderly dad prefers not to drive in the city anymore. The place in Aurora is perfect.


----------



## Confused_Dubber (May 22, 2008)

*Controlled Mac Price?*



insertclevername said:


> the prices for new Macs are controlled by Apple and every reseller has to sell at that price.
> .


Dont want to jack the thread, but can anyone confirm this... Reason i ask is the afore mentioned trg Tech and accurate-tech both have different prices for the macbooks. Seems like trg's is severely outdated??


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

This may win the oldest thread resurrected award.


----------

